# Left4Dead anyone ?



## KingEdward (Apr 18, 2008)

does anyone have this on the 360 ?
looking to buy it today as it's supposed to be very good online

my gt is InsipidFlipper


----------



## bluevortex (Aug 10, 2007)

I have it - it's BLOODY great 

Really good fun playing through the campaigns as a team. When you play experienced and expert modes you really have to work as a team to beat the Hordes. Just a really good, fun shooter with very good gameplay. one of the games of last year for me.

GT= N3MESIS UK


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

Few mates have told me its brilliant online, will have to get it soon, just bought an rc nitro car so SWMBO will hit the roof if i buy a new game just now, will have to wait for a while.


----------



## bluevortex (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah makesure you pick it up - it's really addictive. an hour will a the click of your fingers playing this game. Out of interest which nitro truck did you buy? I have .28 savage - needs work doing, have to dig it out sometime.


----------



## KingEdward (Apr 18, 2008)

bluevortex said:


> I have it - it's BLOODY great
> 
> Really good fun playing through the campaigns as a team. When you play experienced and expert modes you really have to work as a team to beat the Hordes. Just a really good, fun shooter with very good gameplay. one of the games of last year for me.
> 
> GT= N3MESIS UK


added :thumb:


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

bluevortex said:


> Yeah makesure you pick it up - it's really addictive. an hour will a the click of your fingers playing this game. *Out of interest which nitro truck did you buy?* I have .28 savage - needs work doing, have to dig it out sometime.


I got me a Maverick Stealth XB 1/8 buggy.

Happy days for me :devil:


----------

